# First Bloom Paph. rothschildianum



## e-spice (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow - this is the first decent roth that has bloomed for me. I can definitely see why this species is so well liked and widely grown. It was quite an experience seeing the buds opening slightly and those big petals unfurling. Every orchid grower should try growing at least one roth!

This one came to me as a small but vigorous seedling from Sunset Valley Orchids in the summer of 2007. It's growing S/H in only a 3-inch pot. This is the first blooming and it has four open now. The largest flower is 27.3-cm NS. It has a very strong spike that didn't require staking. The cross is 'Raja Kumis' Fcc/Aos x 'Dee Dee's Queen' Am/Aos. 'Raja Kumis' is from 'Rex' x 'Mont Millias' and 'Dee Dee's Queen' is from 'Mt. Millias' x 'Nan Chou'.

e-spice


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, must be very thrilling to watch these beauties show up!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## McPaph (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! It looks like a really nice one. Im going to have to look for this cross.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome, very impressed with that as first blooming!

Amazing stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Pete (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent first blooming. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2011)

Very impressive and in S/H! I'm surprised it doesn't fall over in such a small pot!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome first blooming. :clap:


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2011)

that's an achievement to flower it in a 3" pot---also VERY nice clone. congrats.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice...   Any idea who originally gave the clonal name 'Raja Kumis'? It means moustache king in Malay/Indonesian..


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

:drool::drool:GORGEOUS!!! :clap::clap: Well done!
I'm still trying, one of these days.......
months .........
I hope not years !


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, quality blooms of quality color. Definitely a keeper in any discriminating collection.


----------



## etex (Apr 25, 2011)

:drool:Gorgeous blooms!! Great growing:clap::clap:


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, nice cross! The pouch has a red nice color!


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice cross and nice job growing it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2011)

I like it also. NIce blooms.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome blooms!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 25, 2011)

I can definitely see why you like it!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice for a first bloom! If ever I have space for one multi, I'll go for a Roth!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 25, 2011)

e-spice said:


> The cross is 'Raja Kumis' Fcc/Aos x 'Dee Dee's Queen' Am/Aos. 'Raja Kumis' is from 'Rex' x 'Mont Millias' and 'Dee Dee's Queen' is from 'Mt. Millias' x 'Nan Chou'.



Here's Dee Dee's Queen http://www.aospacificcentral.org/SFMay2003/paphroth.html

I have no idea where Dee Dee got her stock but she always showed wonderful paphs. She also had the darkest Berenice I'd ever seen. Just drop dead gorgeous paphs.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 25, 2011)

double post...


----------



## e-spice (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I was a little surprised at how much fun it was to watch the blooms open and enjoy them after they were open. There is nothing like a roth. Every grower needs to try growing at least one. Get one of the modern day ones though, something that descended from 'Mont Millias' x 'Rex', 'Mont Millias' x 'Val' or some of modern Japanese breeding. I would stay away from the older breeding using 'Charles E.' and 'Borneo' - they don't have good form and can be difficult to bloom.



SlipperKing said:


> Very impressive and in S/H! I'm surprised it doesn't fall over in such a small pot!



The 3-inch pot is sitting in a clay pot to give it a little more stability. Without that, it would topple over!



paphioboy said:


> Very nice...   Any idea who originally gave the clonal name 'Raja Kumis'? It means moustache king in Malay/Indonesian..



It originally came from the Orchid Zone and was the first of the 'Mont Millias' x 'Rex' cross to be awarded an FCC. I imagine the Orchid Zone gave it the name.


----------



## Paul (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow!!! great one, especially on a first bloom !!


----------



## ORG (Apr 26, 2011)

Excellent bloom and culture

Olaf


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice. Your roth is worthy of going to a show or judging, if not this blooming, definitely the next blooming. 

as to roth breeding, 'Borneo' is not the problem parent, it is 'Charles E'. Charles E is a reluctant bloomer of mediocre quality, and it passes on this trait. Unfortunately a lot of ('Borneo' x 'Charles E') were produced and they ruined the reputation of 'Borneo".

'Borneo' is not the best, its size is a little small, but it is a vigorous clone (for a collected plant) and it has good color, and it is about average in terms of ease of bloom induction. In many ways 'Borneo' looks like 'Mont Milais', enough so that some claim they are divisions of the same collected plant. Personally I think they are different clones, but there is no way to be certain.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2011)

That lip...wow...


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> very nice. Your roth is worthy of going to a show or judging, if not this blooming, definitely the next blooming.
> 
> as to roth breeding, 'Borneo' is not the problem parent, it is 'Charles E'. Charles E is a reluctant bloomer of mediocre quality, and it passes on this trait. Unfortunately a lot of ('Borneo' x 'Charles E') were produced and they ruined the reputation of 'Borneo".
> 
> 'Borneo' is not the best, its size is a little small, but it is a vigorous clone (for a collected plant) and it has good color, and it is about average in terms of ease of bloom induction. In many ways 'Borneo' looks like 'Mont Milais', enough so that some claim they are divisions of the same collected plant. Personally I think they are different clones, but there is no way to be certain.



I agree with Leo, this roth is worthy and will only get better on future bloomings.

Also agree about the virtues of Borneo...I have a big multi-growth division of Borneo that I am just dying to see bloom (and should be soon). Borneo commands a much higher price today than C.E. as well, for the reasons Leo mentions. I would agree MM is a different clone (much wider dorsal) but Leo is right there are some affinities, especially in terms of color. 

There are still some darn nice roths in the older generation. I like them as much as the new ones. But the one posted here is exceptional.


----------

